# Expandable Wargaming Table - 4'x4' converts to 4'x8'



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

This is a project I have been wanting to work on for months. I finally found some time to get started.

X0uo7E3XYrs


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice done! Great way to make it take minimum space but yet be able to play those realy big battles!


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

do you have any extra support for the table over the edges?

I'm just asking because I've seen a similar set up go badly when it was too heavy. But other wise looks awesome.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

I plan to add more support for the extended portions. I hope to find time in the near future to finish it up.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

I installed modular sides to solve the drooping problem and added a lighting system!

Go1AvDXeYcw


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

That's awesome, brother. Can't wait to see how you finish it off.


----------

